# Webservice Client erstellen und XML Request senden



## mockert0612 (28. Jul 2011)

Hallo liebe Experten,
ich bin neu in der Java Programmierung und hätte eine Frage an euch.
ich muss einen WebService Client erstellen, der eine XML Request an den Webservice sendet und eine Response zurück kriegt. Ich habe eine URL des Webservices gegeben und das wars leider...
vllt. habt ihr ein Code und eine Erklärung wie ich da am besten vorgehe?

Vielen Dank schonmal

Gruß
mockert0612


----------



## Marcinek (28. Jul 2011)

Hi,

diese Grundlagen werden in hunderten Tutorials hinreichend beschrieben.

Wenn du konkrete Fragen dazu hast, kannst du gerne hier reinstellen. 

Google: webserivce client java

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## mockert0612 (28. Jul 2011)

Hi Martin 

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

ja das weiß ich, aber irgendwie komme ich mit diesen Tutorials nicht zurecht... ich muss eine XML Request absetzen und eine Response empfangen. Hört sich wahrscheinlich für dich trivial an aber ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Java


Gruß 
mockert0612


----------



## Marcinek (28. Jul 2011)

Hi,

und nu? 

Wenn du keine Erfahrungen mit Java hast, dann wirst du aus dem Stand es nicht schaffen einen Webservice anzusprechen.

Es gibt die Möglichkeit den XML Teil selbst zu geneieren und dann per HTTP zu verschicken oder du nimmst entsprechende Biblotheken, die für dich die Anfrage erstellen, verschicken und dann die Antwort in bereits aufbereiteter Form (Beans, Hashmap) zurückliefern.

Falls du das von mir erklärt haben möchtest, dann kannst du mich gerne via PM anschreiben. Da können wir das besprechen 

Gruß,

Martin


----------

